# An emersed setup



## yvxlang (Dec 11, 2011)

heres some pics of my emersed plants.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice. What do you use for soil? What about lighting and water changes?


----------



## yvxlang (Dec 11, 2011)

thanks. I'm using fluval substrate for soil and Aqualight T5 Dual Lamp for lighting. first two plants need to water everyday. i have heater and co2 inside the tank and cover the top.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Very pretty and imaginative!


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow...that's amazing. Any tips on how to do this? I would love to grow some S. Repens emersed.


----------



## yvxlang (Dec 11, 2011)

this is very easy. keep the humidity and temperature and also light


----------

